# NBD! -94 Warwick Fortress One



## Murmel (Mar 25, 2012)

Finally I got hold of it, only took me a month longer than anticipated 
Gonna do this short because I can't be arsed to write much.

Plays great with low action. Superb tone. The slap tone you can get out of this is *insane*, especially with both pickups together and both tones maxed out, the attack is just unbelievable. Great response on the tone knobs as well.
I don't think I've found a single tone I thought was bad with this thing, does great distorted too.

Shitty pics incoming.












The grain is very open on the neck, it feels very natural.






If someone could educate me on how the strap buttons work I'd be thankful, because right now I can't seem to figure it out. You can screw them in and out, but in the outer position they can't hold on to a strap for shit. And the balance when standing up is really awkward, it's like leaning inward so that the entire bass is tilted towards you. If anyone has a fix, please let me know 










Same deal with the rear strap button of course. It's situated really high up the bottom of the bass.






Woopwoop, 2k posts.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2012)

That's stunning. I really want a Warwick.  Their tone is so ballsy. Congrats chap!


----------



## Murmel (Mar 25, 2012)

Tell me about it. I nearly shit myself when I turned this thing on, wasn't the least prepared for those titanium balls it was packnig


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 25, 2012)

Those look like Dunlop Flush Mount Strap Locks, you probably weren't supplied the "strap" part of them. Luckily they aren't too pricey, and Dunlop may let you buy just the part you need.


----------



## Necris (Mar 25, 2012)

Nice score, the fortress and the dolphin are my favorite shapes by Warwick. As for the strap buttons, I have no experience with them but I believe they are dunlop flush mount strap locks, if that's the case I belive you're missing the part that actually functions to lock the strap in.


----------



## Unpluggedjack (May 24, 2012)

I have one of these and you're missing the part of the straplock that fits on the strap. The strap part inserts into the recessed socket on the guitar.

You can buy the straplocks on the warwick website. Make sure you get the flush mount ones. The originals on your bass would be jim dunlop strap locks so may be worth googling these to see if you can get them anywhere else


----------



## Unpluggedjack (May 24, 2012)

Just did a quick google and lots of places selling them. About £10


----------



## Warwick_Official (May 25, 2012)

Very nice bass! As others have pointed out, those are recessed strap locks, and you need the part that locks inside to have them work properly. Let me know if you need any assistance in acquiring them. Enjoy your Fortress!


----------



## Murmel (May 25, 2012)

Thanks to all 3 of you guys above. Haven't had the time to fix the strap yet, but I'll get to it soon


----------



## USMarine75 (May 25, 2012)

Congrats!

I have a cheap 5-string $$ and it rules. Love me some Warwick...


----------



## Bevo (May 26, 2012)

Damn that is nice!

I just love old guitars, they just seem to get better as they get older!


----------

